
Fifty Years of Stupid Grammar Advice (2009) - shawndumas
http://m.chronicle.com/article/50-Years-of-Stupid-Grammar/25497
======
greenyoda
I don't think that the advice in the posting guidelines to omit numbers from
the titles of articles with enumerated lists applies here. In this case,
omitting the "50" from the title significantly detracts from its meaning -
that _The Elements of Style_ is now 50 years old.

~~~
dang
We put it back as "fifty".

Btw here's a thread from when the article came out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1002723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1002723).
I found it by clicking 'past' to go to an HN search on the title and then
modifying the search to "stupid grammar advice". Still easier, I think, than
searching from scratch.

